# personal injury final settlement date?



## benhurt1 (28 Jan 2011)

Exactly when is a personal injury claim deemed settled by an insurance company? Is it when the terms are agreed and signed or when the cheque is issued, or when the letter from the claimant agreeing to "full and final settlement" is received by the insurance company?


----------



## xxlauraxx (30 Jan 2011)

what stage are u at in it??when did it happen??and have u preceeded with the injuries board??


----------



## benhurt1 (31 Jan 2011)

It went through the insurance co. not the IB, and I thought it was complete, but a question arose. Now I need to know exactly when is the claim legally closed by the insurance co?


----------



## xxlauraxx (31 Jan 2011)

when they make a reasonabe offer and ypu accept it they have 6weeks to pay up they makes you three offers if you turn them down it goes to court but id say personally take it with the injuries board they will have the case closed in 9months max


----------



## benhurt1 (31 Jan 2011)

Thanks, but the original question was: Exactly when is a personal injury claim deemed settled by an insurance company? Exactly when is it deemed "Case closed" might be another way of putting it?


----------



## Ravima (31 Jan 2011)

its settled, when its settled. Some times theres a handshake, other times a satisfaction note is signed other times once settlement is agreed by both parties, thats it.

What exactly is the query? Are you having second thoughts?


----------



## a lawyer (1 Feb 2011)

xxlauraxx said:


> when they make a reasonabe offer and ypu accept it they have 6weeks to pay up they makes you three offers if you turn them down it goes to court but id say personally take it with the injuries board they will have the case closed in 9months max




oh dear.


----------



## benhurt1 (1 Feb 2011)

benhurt1 said:


> Exactly when is a personal injury claim deemed settled by an insurance company? Is it when the terms are agreed and signed or when the cheque is issued, or when the letter from the claimant agreeing to "full and final settlement" is received by the insurance company?





benhurt1 said:


> Thanks, but the original question was: Exactly when is a personal injury claim deemed settled by an insurance company? Exactly when is it deemed "Case closed" might be another way of putting it?


 
OK, before the flaming starts..
Are there any lawyers here that can give a succinct answer to my question?


----------



## rescue16 (1 Feb 2011)

All i will say is good luck you will be lucky to get anything you should of gone to injuries board. I say if you are lucky and i mean lucky you could be taking two years just go to the injuries board and same yourself alot of hassle.


----------



## xxlauraxx (2 Feb 2011)

a lawyer said:


> oh dear.


 
what??? mayb your the bad solister i hired for mine that has constanly lied to me???


----------



## rescue16 (2 Feb 2011)

xxlauraxx said:


> what??? mayb your the bad solister i hired for mine that has constanly lied to me???


 O ya laura how are you getting on with that i have a appointment with a doctor for piab on monday have you any idea how long does it take after that there nine months are up in july .


----------



## a lawyer (3 Feb 2011)

benhurt1 said:


> OK, before the flaming starts..
> Are there any lawyers here that can give a succinct answer to my question?



you can allege (if you wish) that the contract (i.e. the settlement) hasn't been concluded, or that the contract isn't valid for some reason (fraud, unfair bargaining of some description).

the other side (i.e. the insurer) can allege the opposite.

or vice versa as the case may be.

suggest that you (through a solicitor preferably but take you chances if you wish) clearly state to the insurer in writing what you believe to be the position (i.e. the case is setted, the case is not settled) and giving them time to do whatever you want them to do (or else etc).


----------

